
Ask YC: Who are YOUR heroes? - edw519
I was so inspired by pg's essay, I thought I'd start a thread for the rest of us.  To keep things manageable, how about a 5 hero limit with one line for each.
======
Prrometheus
My dad. He has a work ethic like no one else I know. It doesn't matter how
intractable a problem seems, he always stays calm and just starts working on
it. No panic, no hesitation. He's getting close to 60 now, and he still gets
up at 5:30 every day and he can still solve mechanical problems that none of
the younger workers can.

Really an amazing man, in his own little corner of the world. He's also the
only person whose advice I trust because he's the only one I know that thinks
like me. My friends and acquaintances don't take things as seriously as my
father and I. My dad has that extreme practicality that comes from growing up
poor. He's the only one that I ask myself what he would do in tough
situations.

And he's loyal to a fault. I know without a doubt that he would give his life
for his family. There's few humans in the modern world that have that kind of
nobility. Indeed, he seems like a creature from an earlier age, sturdy, stoic,
rejecting everything I dislike about modern culture. Maybe I get that from
him.

Edit: All the famous people, they're too abstract for me. I admire some of
them, sure. I'm grateful for what they've done. However, they can never be my
"heroes".

~~~
parbo
Wow, now that's a goal in life: to have your kids look at you like that. Well,
except for the 5:30 thing. That's just not gonna happen.

------
mynameishere
At the moment...Ernest Gallo. We'll see how that pans out come morning.

EDIT:

My real list:

1\. Nietzsche. Some others have mentioned him. Too often he's thought of as a
proto-Nazi, and maybe he is, at least in terms of attitude. But every reading
lends to the belief that above all else he's an endlessly untapped pool of
thought.

2\. Debussy. I'm increasingly convinced that he is Beethoven/Bach/Mozart's
superior. Each among the latter wrote endless meadering or cliche'd passages.
Debussy produced consisent note-by-note perfection, combined with
experimentation. He, however, has no "great works". They all stand about the
same, even _La Mer_.

3\. Rachmaninov. Reached some of the greatest possible heights, though he is
full of mistakes and lapses. The Paganinni variations sits on a pedestal along
with the 9th, Brahms' requiem, and Bach's Bm mass.

4\. Chopin. A composer of limited scope and a laughable arranger, still has
the incomparable distinction of writing the world's greatest melody, in the E
flat major etude. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-idMTyc0AY>

5\. Rochefoucauld. The perfect man.

~~~
parbo
No love for Julio?

------
mikesabat
Richard Branson - for a hugely successful business man, he has done things
right. He truly seems to care about his employees, customers and profit in a
respectable way. That isn't common for a billionaire.

Barack Obama - The game of politics forces the players to be tireless self
promoters, but somehow Barack manages to come off as genuine, honest and more
concerned with civic duty than personal gain.

------
pius
Limiting it to 5 makes it tough! Right off the top I'm going to remove family
members and Paul Graham from consideration (and encourage others to do so to
obviate the need for any "obligatory mentions").

After a couple minutes thinking about it, I've got (in no particular order):

 _Hank Rearden (fictional)_ \- A brilliant, but "normal" engineer and
businessman breaks free of society's shackles through his ethics and
determination. I try to channel him every time I sit down to work.

 _Jack Kerouac_ \- Spent his life living, writing, dreaming and merging the
three wherever he could. Maintained an ambitious vision of his life's work and
actually finished it.

 _George Clooney_ \- the guy emanates class.

 _Alexander Mackendrick_ \- His teachings and notes on film directing are a
tour de force. Creativity meets pragmatism.

 _Jeff Temple_ \- Taught astrophysics at PA Governors' School for the
Sciences. It wouldn't be much of a stretch to say that he's the reason I
applied to MIT.

OK, I'm going to cheat now and add a couple extra mentors and friends whose
heroics could scarcely fit one book, let alone one line.

 _Hal Abelson_ \- My undergraduate advisor. Helped write SICP (one of the most
important works I've read), spearheaded OpenCourseWare, showed me the
intersection of technology and policy.

 _Patrick Winston_ \- My undergrad project advisor. Headed the AI Lab,
brilliant speaker, and a formative influence who molded my appreciation of
"important work."

And one more cheat:

 _Richard Feynman_ \- Great thinker, teacher, and human being.

------
iamelgringo
Stephen Bohne: My social studies teacher in High School. His was a restless
mind, always teaching, always learning, and always challenging us to greater
things. He got in trouble a lot.

Mark Jones: My mentor as a nurse. Up until him, I'd been surrounded by up-
tight nurses who worried about more about a bed bath or a clean patient room
while the patient was dying. I could tell a lot of stories about Mark. Like
the day he cut his underwear off himself and threw them at another nurse while
doing CPR without missing a beat. Or, the day he was doing chest compressions
in one hand and starting an IV in the other. Again, not missing a beat. He
taught me that the most important thing was to take good care of the patient
and have fun doing it.

Francis Schaeffer: For teaching me that I didn't have to check my mind at the
door to be a Christian.

Paul Graham (But not in a creepy or a suck up kinda way). His communicating
how the startup world works and how wealth creation works really changed me. I
was raised in the Banana Republics of Central America during the 70's and
80's, and really had no idea how the US worked, and how the whole money thing
worked. Paul's writings on the subject 4-5 years ago started me on a journey
to where I am today. I'm grateful for that. He also taught me to give back.
It's important.

------
Darmani
Sorry, but I feel the one line limit changes this from a potentially
interesting and insightful thread to an endless sea of lists of names.

Richard Dawkins: I remember when I first saw the link to his documentary "The
root of all evil?" on reddit. I was quickly enchanted by his ability to
beautifully relate ideas and convey their wonder and simplicity. (Although I
had heard of Richard Dawkings before, I didn't learn who the captivating
narrator was until after watching.) Later on, I was impressed with his ability
to attack the core of arguments and sidestep being pushed into a corner by
misrepresentations and side-arguments.

Ayn Rand: After being taught for a decade that "morality" was synonymous with
obedience to authority and a repressive code of social behavior, in middle
school I began to quietly rebel and privately switch the meanings of moral and
immoral. Then, I was introduced to Ayn Rand. Aside from the uplifting nature
of her demonstrations of the positive nature of selfish and egoistic concepts,
I was greatly relieved to find that I did not have to submit to quietly
seething against society's oppressive definitions of the terms; I did not have
to mentally wander without a way to think about what I deep down considered
truly good.

Ron Paul: He showed me that politics could be more than something for citizens
accepting of the status quo to squabble over and disenchanted, apathetic souls
to cynically joke about. In addition, I am always impressed with his ability
to never be backed into a corner, to turn the tables on those attempting to
cast him and his ideas in a negative light, and his honesty and ability to get
back to the core issues.

Jared Diamond: While I do not know too much about the man himself, I am
nevertheless extremely impressed with the ideas presented in _Guns, Germs, and
Steel_ , especially his emphasis on chasing ideas to their root. With its
emphasis on patterns in history, it has completed changed my outlook on
history, the importance of individuals, and human nature. Furthermore, what is
perhaps the most important idea in the book, that all useful technologies and
other inventions over areas and good periods of time if and only if political
homogeneity does not preclude adoption, has changed my views on government. I
strive to share the same emphasis on searching for the root cause, which I
suppose goes along well with the hacker's focus on abstraction and elegance;
many essays I have written, including all of my SAT and ACT essays (practice
and real), have traced simple questions about life back to either behavioral
psychology, evolutionary psychology -- or ideas present in _Guns, Germs and
Steel_ (or some combination thereof).

~~~
edw519
"Sorry, but I feel the one line limit changes this from a potentially
interesting and insightful thread to an endless sea of lists of names."

Or encourages you to be concise to keep the thread readable enough for working
people taking 5 minutes breaks.

~~~
TransientMuse
Better to take multiple five minute breaks reading something worthwhile than
to spend five minutes reading something useless.

~~~
edw519
"endless sea of lists of names"

"something useless"

Honestly, do you guys really believe that these phrases describe this thread?

I really enjoyed reading about people's choices, no matter how much they had
to say, didn't you?

------
edw519
Evariste Galois - pulled the world's most famous all-nighter by writing down
all the math in his head for posterity, then got killed in a duel in the
morning.

Magic Johnson - did whatever it took to make everyone else around him better.

Rabbi Harold Kushner, who turned his personal tragedy into sharing
spirituality and humanity in a manner I have found nowhere else.

Laura Barrett Mikesell - You never forget the teacher who actually encouraged
you to do great things.

My grandfathers - made unimaginable sacrifices by coming to this country
(U.S.) so that I could have this great life.

------
davidppp
All of my heroes are fellow New Zealanders:

Ernest Rutherford - Discovered the proton and originated the orbital theory of
the atom. Director of a lab that launched the careers of many other famous
physicists.

William Pickering - Director of NASA's JPL during the moon years. Held the
position for 22 years.

Peter Jackson - Created a movie industry out of nothing in a country thousands
of miles away from Hollywood.

Sir Edmund Hillary - Helped build hundreds of schools and hospitals in Nepal.
Climbed Everest. Crossed the Antarctic in a hacked together tractor. Jet-
boated up the Ganges.

Charles Upham - Won the Victoria's Cross twice during WW II.

------
noodle
Nikola Tesla - great innovator, shitty businessman, edison sucks.

------
chops
John Carmack - The boy wonder whose insight and dedication changed the face of
video games.

Ayn Rand - Creator of a philosophy based on rational self interest.

Beethoven - His love of his work was so deep that despite nature destroying
his ability to physically appreciate his own work, he pressed on creating.

------
martythemaniak
Using pg's criteria, the first one that comes to mind is Eugine Hutz (front
man Gogol Bordello).

Like others pg mentioned, he writes the music for himself not for the
audiences. The sincerity and lack of compromise really comes through - his
music is an unconventional blend of gypsy and punk (go to a concert and for
the first time ever you'll see a mosh pit in front of an accordionist), many
of his songs have a lot of humour (something painfully lacking from most
music), he sings half in Ukrainian etc and yet him and Gogol Bordello have
achieved a fair amount of success.

I know it may sound a bit stupid since its 12 year olds would usually have
music heroes, but I'm 24 and he's the only musician I'd ever call a hero.

It may be just me, but his music, lyrics and actions all all exude the same
message: do what you love doing, be a decent human being, be sincere and
you'll do alright. And that's an awesome message, regardless of what you
choose to do in life.

------
parker
John Lennon - turned songcraft into the most powerful political tool possible

William Shakespeare - will anybody ever reach greater heights of understanding
about the human character?

Terry Fox - when was the last time you ran across Canada with one leg?

John von Neumann - there wasn't a ground-breaking field in the 20th Century he
wasn't a part of

Wayne Gretzky - he dominated his sport like no other, even though he was a
small man playing a large man's game. He was put on this Earth to play hockey,
and he followed his passion.

~~~
pkaler
Terry Fox and Wayne Gretzky. I'm guessing you are Canadian too. Both are
definitely on my list of heroes too.

------
npk
Roald Amundsen --- The first man to reach the south pole. It's not the
accomplishment itself, but the way it was accomplished. If interested, read
"The Last Place on Earth: Scott and Amundsen's Race to the South Pole."

------
simianstyle
Darren Aronofsky - magnificent artist

Abraham Lincoln - for his brutal honesty

Mahatma Ghandi - for changing the world

Steve Wozniak - for solving his own problems

Ford Prefect - always knows where his towel is

------
dood
Not definitive, but hard to beat:

Isaac Asimov - filled my teen years with fun, promoted friendliness, humanism
and wonder

Captain Beefheart - incarnated ineffability, inestimable artistic genius and
influence

Leonardo - the archetype of the universal man

George Orwell - bravery, promotion of liberty, damn fine writer

Lao Tzu/Buddha - kinda hard to put into words ;) showed me a different way to
see things

------
abc3
Warren Buffett. He went from role model to hero when he donated his fortune to
someone else's foundation. No one does that.

Steve Albini. I love his songs, but he's a hero for how he thinks and writes
about music and the music industry. His "The Problem With Music," his review
of Slint's "Spiderland," and his "Remembering a Friend" (about Silkworm's
Michael Dahlquist) could be Paul Graham essays.

Judith Martin (Miss Manners). What PG wrote about Wodehouse and Austen applies
to Martin, especially her early work, which is among the funniest, most sane,
best written, and most useful writing I've ever encountered.

Bill James (the baseball writer). More than anyone else, he taught me how to
think and how to share my thoughts with others.

S.R. Ranganathan. _The Five Laws of Library Science_ is fantastic. And his
colon classification system is pretty great as well.

------
ericb
Ben Franklin - The epitomy of cleverness.

Thich Quang Duc - A man who became an idea.

Galileo - Spoke truth to power.

Richard Feynman - A principled genius.

------
pfedor
John Carmack.

------
rglovejoy
In no particular order:

Richard Feynman - For his integrity and for insisting on skepticism and rigor
in everything.

Robert Heinlein - Along with John W. Campbell, he brought science fiction away
from ray-guns and bug-eyed monsters and made it interesting and thought-
provoking. A lot of people went into science and engineering because of his
influence.

Raoul Wallenberg - He stood up to the Nazis and Hungarian fascists to prevent
thousands of people from being sent to the death camps.

Douglas Bader - PG mentioned him in his essay; this is a man who lost his legs
in a flying accident. His disability didn't stop him from joining the Royal
Air Force and piloting a fighter plane during the War. Not once did he feel
sorry for himself; instead he was flying over Europe killing Nazis.

Norm Zadah - He went from being a professor of CS at Stanford to running a
hedge fund and being a championship poker player. When a female friend of his
was rejected from Playboy, he went ahead and started his own magazine, Perfect
10. So far, he's lost nearly $46 million on Perfect 10, and he's switched to
web distribution, but he doesn't care, he likes his work. Truly a renaissance
man.

------
comatose_kid
Good topic, but one line doesn't do enough justice. I want to know _why_
people chose who they did. So forgive the length of my reply.

1) Personally, I'd have to say Matthew Halfant. I worked for him at VM Labs
around y2k. Apart from his prodigious mathematical ability, he was a
collaborator with Abelson and Sussman (of SICP fame) back in the 80s. More
importantly he was a very kind mentor to me, and a great teacher. I still
recall at my interview how he remarked it was nice to have a 'young fellow
such as myself come aboard because I could teach them a thing or two.' Yeah,
right! His willingness to hire me is what brought me to Silicon Valley.

I only wish I had asked him more about Lisp :)

2) I don't know Woz personally, but he's awesome because he achieved the
pinnacle of 'ultimate engineer' through intense dedication to his craft, and
also (and equally importantly) by retaining a playful, childlike attitude
throughout his career.

------
FleursDuMal
Steve Jobs - design + functionality + insane perfectionism = something great

William Blake - the most singularly original poet/artist I've ever read. I
wish my products were like his poems.

Benjamin Franklin - limitless intellectual curiosity + an astonishingly good
writer

Marcus Aurelius - the guy who'll get you through the bad times

------
vanekl
Who are my heroes?

1\. morally, I wonder what Buffy would do.

2\. for showing that it's possible to succeed without selling out, Whedon.

3\. for challenging me to stick to my beliefs, J.D. Salinger.

4\. for a glimpse of honor, compassion, and beauty, Harper Lee.

5\. Anne Frank.

One German-born girl, three American writers, and one fictional character. On
the surface they don't look like super-heroes, but all have affected the way I
think and view the world.

What's sobering is that none of my heroes are on anybody else's list.

------
xenoterracide
Off the top of my head

Linus Torvalds - Kernel Creator, and extremely smart.

Richard Stallman - For creating gnu, and helping us all to be free

erm... are fictional characters allowed?

~~~
big-j
> Richard Stallman ...

and for never selling out.

------
paul_reiners
* Sherlock Holmes: Because he was the coolest guy ever, even if he was fictional.

* Bobby Fischer: The world had never seen such monomania before and probably never will again. (Of course, he went mad in the end.)

* Lennon and McCartney: The greatest popular music composers since the Gershwins.

* Kurt Gödel: The greatest logician of all time.

* Bach and Chopin: The greatest composers for the keyboard of all time.

------
corgan1003
The Wright Bros

Steve Jobs

Phil Spector (song writer, producer)

Will Glaser (music genome project)

Miles Davis

------
Alex3917
I could list my heroes, but they're basically the same set of people that I
already quote here constantly. Mostly people who have made major contributions
to the philosophy and culture of the Internet, plus a few others from the
social sciences and education theory.

------
aggieben
In no particular order (note that Jesus is after two _programmers_ ):

Knuth

Stroustrup

Jesus

W.F. Buckley

John Piper

wow. 5 is so few; I'm pretty sure I could go on listing names for a while...

------
icky
I'll break your 5 hero limit, as did pg, our local demihero. ;-)

My list is heavy on scientists and philosophers, since I especially admire the
ones who changed the way we think (for the better, IMHO).

Socrates

Epicurus

Diogenes the Cynic

Sun Tzu

Shen Kuo

Machiavelli

Leonardo da Vinci _(the Shen Kuo of the West! ;-)_

Galileo

Kepler

Hume

Darwin

Swift

Franklin

Jefferson

Nietzsche

Sun Yat-sen

Wittgenstein

Feynman

Sagan

------
petercooper
\- Richard Branson

\- Bear Grylls

\- Bill Gates (for philanthropy - note that this is coming from a die hard Mac
and Linux user)

\- Carl Sagan

\- Richard Dawkins

(If it was limited to the tech sphere, then Joshua Schachter and Michael
Arrington.)

------
euccastro
A very similar thread from three days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=152805>

~~~
as
So the Karma train goes.

------
jsmcgd
Joe Simpson - demonstrated to me that individuals are capable of quite
extraordinary feats.

------
mattrepl
Alan Turing - Be true to yourself.

Epictetus - Perspective is everything.

Danc - Mastery through practice.

------
nostrademons
Among the ones you've heard of:

Tim Berners-Lee

Steve Wozniak

Warren Buffett

------
daniel-cussen
The guy who stood up to those tanks in tiananmen square.

------
galactus
Richard P. Gabriel Noam Chomsky Bakunin Richard Stallman

------
pingswept
Richard Feynman, physicist

Sam Harris, articulate atheist

Wendell Berry, articulate farmer

------
bayareaguy
pg's criteria: _Everyone on the list had two qualities: they cared almost
excessively about their work, and they were absolutely honest._

Thomas Clarkson.

Ben Franklin.

Mohandas K. Gandhi.

Alexander Hamilton.

Alan Turing.

------
ynd
K and R for unix/c

Darwin

------
davidw
Luke Skywalker

------
dfranke
Bertrand Russell

Thomas Paine

Giordano Bruno

Norman Borlaug

~~~
rglovejoy
Norman Borlaug is Penn & Teller's hero too. To them, he's the greatest person
who ever lived. I'm inclined to agree.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Borlaug>

------
sanj
Gandhi

------
mmmurf
dean kamen

ayn rand

jay z

srinivasa ramanujan

------
rokhayakebe
roger verbal kint or kizer zoze although he is a totally fictional character .

~~~
aston
Kaiser Soze.

------
simplegeek
Mohammed (PBUH)

Marvin Minsky

Thomas Hardy

Rtm/PG

Henri Petroski

~~~
mronge
I just picked up Henry Petroski's book, To Engineer is Human. Anything else
you recommend by Petroski?

~~~
simplegeek
_Small things considered_. Just read every book he's written, you will enjoy
it ;)

------
xlnt
William Godwin

------
mroman
Stallman

William Blake

PG

McCarthy

ESR

------
doubleplus
Nietzsche

David Foster Wallace

Ted Kaczynski

~~~
as
Kaczynski - brilliant, misunderstood, and a psychopath.

Anarcho-primitivism is a odd ideal for someone posting on a technology site.

~~~
bayareaguy
Tell that to the families of the people here:
[http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/unabomber/victims...](http://www.francesfarmersrevenge.com/stuff/unabomber/victims.htm)

Kaczynski was just a dedicated psycho whose only hack was to show how hard it
can be for society to deal with people like him. He may have dicked around
with math a little but to call him "brilliant" is a mistake along the lines of
Clarke's third law.

~~~
as
Tell that to the families? Traces of sarcasm aside, police analysis showed him
to have intelligence significantly above average. Sorry if you have a loftier
value for the word 'brilliant'.

------
JohnN
looks like no ones parents are their heroe

